
Show HN: TagUI – Automate web interactions using different native languages - kensoh
https://github.com/tebelorg/TagUI/blob/master/src/media/v3.0_release.md
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
kensoh
Thanks Ben, it's been a while since we last spoke :) Yeah it's probably ok,
I've extended the language parsing engine so that users can write automation
scripts in their 21 different native languages. The language definitions can
be easily improved or added by users.

Here's the current set - Bengali, Chinese, English, French, German, Hindi,
Hungarian, Indonesian, Italian, Japanese, Korean, Polish, Portuguese,
Romanian, Russian, Serbian, Spanish, Tagalog, Tamil, Thai, Vietnamese.

~~~
brudgers
Good to see the project making progress and that you're still chugging away.

------
kensoh
Hi! I'm Ken from Singapore. TAGUI FEATURES • automate Chrome, Firefox,
PhantomJS • visual automation of websites and desktop • write in 20+ human
languages & JavaScript • Chrome extension for recording web actions • unzip
and run on macOS, Linux, Windows • run by schedule, command line, API URL •
advanced API / command calls to services

I left banking to do these open-source automation stuff full-time a year ago,
partly out of interest and partly to dedicate time for self-directed learning.
Tomorrow, I'll be moving back to full-time job at AI Singapore
([https://www.aisingapore.org](https://www.aisingapore.org)). It's a
government initiative to build up AI capabilities locally. During my role
there, integrating the tool (in its current form or a new form) with AI and ML
capabilities will be part of my job scope.

------
triangleman
This is very cool, almost magic... but I have no idea if I will ever integrate
it into my automated testing work. I guess only one way to find out.

~~~
kensoh
Thanks @triangleman, the multi-human languages feature has just been added in
the latest release. There'll probably be edge cases which I couldn't encounter
during testing. The tool is essentially like a macros library to minimize
writing code and make automation of UI interactions easier. Appreciate
feedback from the community!

